
Net neutrality reversal could net companies ban ISPs that throttle? - hguhghuff
Could ISPs that throttle be refused service by internet companies?<p>Maybe by teaming up to share information on which ISPs throttle and what their address ranges are?<p>Perhaps also sharing info about which internet services have banned them, so no internet company feels like it’s alone in banning an ISP?
======
cimmanom
They’d just be shooting themselves in the foot, because most ISPs in the US
are local monopolies. Their customers wouldn’t be able to switch in order to
get access to those services even if they had the will to.

